# Comment creer mon reseau sans fil ?



## eric160866 (25 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour,
j'ai un Imac G4 avec carte airport extreme.
Jusqu'a maintenant j'avais une connexion filaire ADSL via Wanadoo avec le Modem Speed Touch.
Je voudrais creer un reseau sans fil pour connecter le G4 ainsi que le Ibook (aussi avec carte airport)
De quoi vais je avoir besoin ? Borne airport ? Modem special ?
Ou le connecter ? Cela passe t'il a travers les "murs" ou doit il etre dans la même piece ?
Quelqu'un peut il m'expliquer la config' "Matos et Branchement" ?

Je debute sur ce sujet....

Merci
Eric


----------



## demougin (26 Décembre 2005)

et simplement avec une livebox de wanadoo à la place du speedtouch? (3 euro/mois)

attention simplement au positionnement de la livebox si les murs sont en béton armé


----------



## Original-VLM (28 Décembre 2005)

demougin a dit:
			
		

> et simplement avec une livebox de wanadoo à la place du speedtouch? (3 euro/mois)
> 
> attention simplement au positionnement de la livebox si les murs sont en béton armé



Si il peut choisir, je ne lui conseillerai pas trop une LiveBox... mais plutôt n'importe quel Ethernet Classique, avec derrière un petit routeur Wifi sympa.

C'est bien plus souple et fiable comme solution, mais ça n'est bien sur que mon avis.


----------



## demougin (28 Décembre 2005)

oui, ce peut être plus souple, mais un réseau avec livebox s'installe (lecture de la doc comprise) en environ 1 heure


----------



## Original-VLM (29 Décembre 2005)

demougin a dit:
			
		

> oui, ce peut être plus souple, mais un réseau avec livebox s'installe (lecture de la doc comprise) en environ 1 heure



Mais nan si il a des problèmes on sera la et en plus il apprendre des choses


----------



## zette (29 Décembre 2005)

Original-VLM a dit:
			
		

> Mais nan si il a des problèmes on sera la et en plus il apprendre des choses


Je partage cet avis... avec un modem éthernet simple plus un routeur de type Linkys ce serait parfait. Je viens d'installer le dernier routeur WRT54GS qui n'a pas vraiment besoin de doc pour l'instal sur mac et qui présente surtout l'avantage d'être rapide et puissant en terme d'émission de signal wifi.
Si eric160866 a quelques murs à traverser, ça peut s'avérer utile.
Sinon si eric160866 ne veut absolument pas se casser la tête, il peut en effet opter pour l'option livebox dont le seul avantage est en effet l'hypersimplicité d'installation (ce qui n'est pas le moindre des arguments). Par contre les 3 euros par mois finissent par coûter cher à la longue mais là chacun voit son affaire.
Bon courage.


----------



## kokinechka (30 Décembre 2005)

Salut Eric!
J'ai moi-même un Imac G4 connecté à un portable pc pentiumIII.
J'ai tout simplement connecté le dernier belkin à mon adsl directement sur la prise de mon fournisseur d'accès à internet.
Cela marche en Wifi avec l'Imac et comme j'ai pas de carte wifi avec mon vieux portable je suis connecté en filiaire.
Ne pas oublier de donner une adresse différente à l'un et à l'autre. L'installation est hyper simple il faut juste suivre les instructions. Le belkin reconnaît tout immédiatement.
En plus il n'est pas cher et est vraiment mini. 
A+


----------



## matou_Alex (3 Avril 2008)

Bonjour à tous!


----------



## matou_Alex (3 Avril 2008)

Bonjour à tous!
Je me suis récemment acheté un iMac G6 et j'ai beaucoup de peine. J'ai un modem d'internet par câble, j'ai un routeur sans-fil Linksys, j'ai une imprimante Lexmark Wi-Fi et j'ai une toute nouvelle Time Capsule 500Gb (WI-Fi aussi) mais voilà... JE SUIS NUL EN CONNEXION RÉSEAU! J'ai tellement de choses sans-fil que rien ne fonctionne car je suis vraiment mélangé et je ne sais pas par quoi commencer! Est-ce qu'un sauveur pourrait me venir en aide en m'expliquant CLAIREMENT et étapes par étapes ce que je dois faire pour que tout ce bataclan fonctionne correctement?

Merci à l'avance!


----------



## fpoil (3 Avril 2008)

Déjà tu rends ton imac à celui qui te l'a vendu car les imacs G6 cela n'existe pas 

soit c'est un G5 soit un mac intel....

sinon tu as surement un autre ordinateur ? qui a fonctionné en wifi ou tu as tout acheté en même temps ? quel syteme d'expolitation : leopard (10.5.2) ? ou autre ?

Pour le mac, c'est dans menu pomme/preferences systeme/réseau, cliquer sur  airport et dans les options avancées onglet TCP/IP  mettre en dhcp

pour Time capsule, il faut aller dans applications/utilitaires/ utilitaire airport et configurer la time capsule

pour l'imprimante je ne sais pas, tu devrais la voir si tu vas dans menu pomme/preferences systeme/imprimante et fax, il faut ajouter ton imprimante (bouton +) et regarder si elle apparait


----------

